# The Inn On The Green



## Cernunnos (May 5, 2009)

The Inn on the Green is based in Bude, overlooking the 4th tee & green & with a view over more of the golf course upto the clubhouse.

http://www.innonthegreen.co.uk/about.html

The Inn on the green has a very friendly & yet quite upto date feel about it.

First of all I will point out parking is at a premium & there are only a limited number of spaces out front of the Hotel, though there is a public car park across the road, between the hotel & the beach, but I'm not a fan of parking in Public car parks, so just as well we were lucky during our stay to find a space out front of the hotel.

Upon arrival we had a friendly booking in from the very helpful receptionist who made our final bookings of local courses to play. We chose to play StEnodoc's Holywell Course & of course Bude itself. That said any savings that can be made by the Hotel can be improved upon on with instead using 2fore1 vouchers or Greenfree vouchers, instead of the Hotel's discount rate. We managed to use up a Greefree voucher to play Bude.

Now our room where the missus & myself were booked into was right over the bar, its listed as a Premier room, which is Â£5 more expensive than the standard en-suite rooms. Now although the rooms were clean, tidy & fairly uptodate I didn't really consider the rooms were anything that special & our room certainly didn't have sky Television as was advertised/claimed in the online brochure. On top of this the servicing of the rooms was somewhat lax in my opinion. as they did not replenish the loo rolls in a timely fashion & did not clean the coffee table coffee cups or replenish the tee, coffee, sugars, or milks. And even in the middle of the afternoon when we came back from our first round at StEnodoc, the room at that time hadn't even had the beds made up. Later on all that had been done was the beds had been made up & the bathroom cleaned.

The Restaurant service varies depending upon who is serving & also the food varies depending upon who is chefing that evening. Some evenings its very good service & the food is always great, though the same dish can arrive presented & cooked totally differently from one evening to the next if the chef cooking is different. The choice on the menu in my opinion is extremely limited, even though of good quality & I would have liked there to have been one or two slightly more creative choices from the norm. Even the specials board remained the same throughout our entire stay.

No two days did a breakfast appear presented or cooked in the same manner. Some days tommato's would be fresh other days tinned, some days muchrooms were buttons, others it would be anything other. bacon would be different cuts too. On one hand this is quite refreshing & also means we know everything is cooked fresh each day, but somewhat disturbing from a consistency point of view.

Now remember I said our room was right over the bar...On our last evening there was a karaoke evening, which in itself wasn't really much of a problem as it turned out, though we were quite tired that evening & could have done without it. That said, It would have been nice to have been warned on checking in that our room was going to be right over the top of the PA on our last night. I think I'd have definitly had a different room. In the end we turned off our Television & could chuckle at some of the singing floating up from below, before we fell asleep.

The bar was fairly well stocked, though not much of a choice of Whisky for someone who likes his malt. The choices of Beers on tap were quite good & welcome in the afternoon on our returns from a game or a walk from town.

Its also an easy walk up the hill to the course with your clubs should you wish to, as there is a bit of a one way system past the golf club, which can mean a drive through the town at busy times. But seening as during our stay we walked most places from the hotel & the beach was in easy reach on foot

Did we Enjoy our stay at the Inn On the Green? Yes

Were we totally satisfied? Well, no not really as there was much that could be improved upon.

Was it good value for money? Yes, though again with one or two reservations.

Would we stay there again. Yes, though there are plenty of other hotels, guest houses & B&B's in town, some of which are closer to the golf club's clubhouse. One of the main reasons for choosing the Inn on the Green was for the Sky TV in the rooms, which we didn't have.Its nice to be able to get back on an evening & to relax infront of what we would do at home. There is SkyTV downstairs in the restaurant & Bar, but seeing as generally it'd be showing sport usually football of some kind, its unlikely the other half is going to be happy with this option.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2009)

I've stayed there a number of times and found it completely the opposite. The food was top drawer. Not sure if they have changed hads or chef but the guy running it was well renowned locally and an award winner. The restaurant use to be run by a husband and wife and their daughter (very attractive) dealt with the service in the restaurant. I styed in a single room at the very top which was small but well equipped and in a couple of the doubles including one on the 1st floor overlooking the 4th green.

I never had a problem driving to the club. It was just up the road on the right from Crooklets Beach and left into the car park. 

I have to say it has been about 7 years since my last visit and so much can change in that time. I actually thought there prices for green fees weren't too bad but I'm sure there are better deals with vouchers to be had. However they were pretty good at being able to get tee times to suit. 

Its a shame you didn't have the best of stays as I've always thought of the Inn on the Green as one of my favourite golfing retreats. I love Bude and would definitely be up for may be a two day break there at some point.


----------



## Cernunnos (May 6, 2009)

Homer I'm not sure what you read in my review, but we did enjoy our stay.

The food was good, but my only qualms were with the choice & the consistency of the ingredients & the limited retaurant menu.

The room was comfortable as I pointed out, but my qualm here was the very lax servicing of the room.

No Problems driving to the clubhouse, but as I say in the review its when you come to drive back again it means driving through town.

The hotel did sort out the booking of our rounds for us & had we not had any greenfree vouchers, then we'd have made use of the Hotels own deals on green fees. BTW, if you use greenfrees its off the daily rate, meaning best value will come when you arange two or more rounds in a day instead of the one round we had.

Don't get me wrong as we did have a great stay, but I need to point out the bad with the good for all concerned & the lax servicing of the rooms & the lack of something that was suposed to be available that wasn't needed to be pointed out. And we could & should have been put in a room other than one above where live music was going to be going on & right from the start. As i say in the review it wasn't much of an issue, but it may have been a bigger issue for others to avoid the room we were in for this very reason, as they do have live music regularly.


----------



## Redwood (May 6, 2009)

Homer,

Yes, the Inn on the Green probably has changed hands since you were there 7 years ago.  It's run by a guy who used to own The Manor in Widemouth.

I must agree with Cern.  The food there these days can be hit and miss, and the bar is more one for the younger clientele (sp) these days.  Having said that, I do still pop in there for the odd pint whilst walking the dog, but stick mainly to The Crooklets.  Much more my pace!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2009)

cernunnos

I wasn't trying to pick anything about the trip but it read (admittedly late last night) that your experience had been tainted by the poor food, inferior room (and badly serviced) and the noise from the bar. Bearing in mind your were staying there in a supposedly clean room, eat decent foor and relax it read as it let you down on all those criteria.

Like I said it has been a while since I was there and it would be a shame if it had gone downhill a bit. That said I do like the Crooklets too so if I get a game down that way thats probably where I'd stay now.

Sorry if my post came across poorly


----------



## Cernunnos (May 8, 2009)

Its okay Homer I understand where you are coming from.

The irony is although there were certain things lacking or not quite as they should be. Thing is we did enjoy it. 

The Bar was quite nice & the unusual mix of customers it would get at different times of day, took my mind back to when I worked in hotels myself many years ago. And the unusual mix of customers we'd get from time to time.

My critism with the food certainly wasn't to do with how well it was cooked, more the limitations of the menu & one or two minor critiques to do with consistency of types of ingredients used. 

I supose I could have worded some things differently, to perhaps make things a little clearer, especially for anyone who may have switched on with somewhat fuzzy late night eyes... lol 

So anpoligies for any missunderstandings I may have caused.


----------

